# Critical Skill Visa



## mkatragadda2 (Mar 6, 2018)

Hi Team,

I got the South Africa Critical visa in April 2017 ? its been near to 1 year and i am planning to move to SA in April 2018 . 

Is there any rule that we need to land in SA with in 6 months of critical skill visa being granted?

Appreciate your help on this.

Regards,
Mamatha


----------



## CSVindia (Nov 28, 2016)

It should say enter on or Before...


----------

